# omega 3 testosterone hack



## dutch_gold (May 18, 2018)

I discovered this about 2 years ago but haven't been able to use it long term due to my condition.  Take 6 1000mg gels of fish oil 1x a week (6000 mg per 200 lbs of body weight) otherwise you will be creating the environment for irregular cell growth.  You can stack it with 5000 IU a day of vitamin D no more than that due to irregular cell growth.


----------



## Spongy (May 18, 2018)

Please post references


----------



## dk8594 (May 18, 2018)

dutch_gold said:


> I discovered this about 2 years ago but haven't been able to use it long term due to my condition.



Are you referring to the shitz you mentioned in your intro?


----------



## jennerrator (May 19, 2018)

Lol.....whaaaaaaaaaat


----------



## Viduus (May 19, 2018)

dutch_gold said:


> Take 6 1000mg gels of fish oil 1x a week (6000 mg per 200 lbs of body weight) otherwise you will be creating the environment for irregular cell growth.



Jin, I know you’ve been recommending lots of fish oil but you should have just came out and said it was the secret to you mutating into an xman...


----------



## Seeker (May 19, 2018)

Viduus said:


> Jin, I know you’ve been recommending lots of fish oil but you should have just came out and said it was the secret to you mutating into an xman...



Jins not available. He's somewhere in Eastern Europe shopping for skinny jeans and medium size t shirts so he can wear to the club later tonight


----------



## Chillinlow (May 19, 2018)

Seeker said:


> Jins not available. He's somewhere in Eastern Europe shopping for skinny jeans and medium size t shirts so he can wear to the club later tonight



Fianlly get them nuts cut?


----------



## automatondan (May 19, 2018)

Im with Spongy. Please post reference.


----------



## John Ziegler (May 19, 2018)

dutch_gold said:


> I discovered this about 2 years ago but haven't been able to use it long term due to my condition



That constipated up to your neck in full of shit condition ?


----------

